# Drill bit preference



## Daniel (Aug 4, 2008)

I do not know how to set up an actual poll. Please help.
I want to know if the majority of your bits are HSS, Ti coated, or other.
Thanks for any help. or just start posting answers I'll be watching.


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 4, 2008)

The majority of mine are TI coated:wink:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 4, 2008)

The majority of mine are very old, unknown brand twist bits. I inherited hundreds.
I buy what looks good, will work and fit my budget.


----------



## dkarcher (Aug 4, 2008)

I have several different kinds as well but I just purchased the 115 bit TI coated bits from HF. So now, I guess most of my bits are TI.:biggrin:


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 4, 2008)

Daniel said:


> I do not know how to set up an actual poll. Please help.
> I want to know if the majority of your bits are HSS, Ti coated, or other.
> Thanks for any help. or just start posting answers I'll be watching.


 
Danial:  Go to the "Poll" forum and then start a new thread.  Then go all the way to the bottom of the page and look for a box to check that asks if you want to attach a poll and how many answer slots you want.

You may even be able to change this thread to a poll by going back and doing an edit??  Why don't you try it and see.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 5, 2008)

Randy, thanks. I had to make a new thread to get the poll making fields but got it figured out.


----------

